# [2010] Marriott Surf Club Gold Two Bedroom Timeshare Resale Purchase Advice Needed.



## sbrest01 (Dec 14, 2010)

I’m a new member and this is my first post. I would like someone with more experience than me to comment out on this deal.

Our family can buy a Marriott Surf Club Gold Season (Right To Use until 2060) Garden View two bedroom timeshare for $6,100 plus title company and Marriott ($99+$25) right of first refusal fees.

I’m aware that Marriott currently sells it for $23,000 directly.

We have previewed the resort, stayed there for 6 nights and liked it (despite some small crowding and other minor issues). We are planning to use it as 2 consecutive weeks splitting the two bedroom into one bedroom and studio while our children are still young and then in 4 years start using it as a full two bedroom for one week.

We have been to Aruba 3 times already(twice in all inclusive and once in Marriott SC) and like it there to the point where we can see us coming back there for another 10-12 years every year.  
We would like to exchange for Hawaii once or twice and may be Grand Cayman as well via marriottvacation club or II.

We are aware that we are not going to be able to get the Marriott Reward Points by purchasing from the third party and won’t get the first year free membership in II. Also there is an issue of the first right of refusal. How likely Marriott to cancel this transaction ?


We compared the cost of renting of the unit $1300-$1500 through the red weeks to the cost of 2011 maintenance $1189.46 but we can see that the rental cost may go up as and when the economy gets better.

We are mostly interested in last two weeks (week 49 and week 50) of the Gold Season. It's a Garden View.

I would like to know if this is a good deal in the current economy or we can do better. Also if there is anything else that we have missed when considering this purchase.

Thank you.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Dec 14, 2010)

You can get that week for cheaper than that($6,100). If you look around you'll see. Also, always negotiate the price. The asking price is just a starting point, especially in this economy. Do some research and see what that week is selling for on ebay. Also check resale listings on TUG , RedWeek, My Resort Network etc...to see what the asking prices are.


----------



## irish (Dec 14, 2010)

$6100.00 seems VERY reasonable to me...just remember the 1st rule of timesharing.. buy where you want to go, the time you want to be there for the price you want to pay AND: what your m/f's are now are not what they will always be.. they go UP EVERY year..airfares have to be considered also... so think carefully before you make your decision..it can be a VERY costly mistake!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Dec 14, 2010)

irish said:


> $6100.00 seems VERY reasonable to me...just remember the 1st rule of timesharing.. buy where you want to go, the time you want to be there for the price you want to pay AND: what your m/f's are now are not what they will always be.. they go UP EVERY year..airfares have to be considered also... so think carefully before you make your decision..it can be a VERY costly mistake!



I agree,$6,100 seems reasonable. However, he/she can get that week cheaper. There's a listing here on TUG asking $5000. I don't know what that week is going for on ebay. Maybe someone here (TUG) can fill us in.


----------



## sbrest01 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have checked the e-bay. There is not much history in the completed listings. 

There is one current auction for the same time share(2BR Marriott's Aruba Surf Club TIMESHARE - Gold Season) : listing id 150530343297.
The current bid is $6,635.00 and it has 22d 08h more to go.

I have checked the redweek and www.myresortnetwork.com. The lowest asking price that I could find is $8,000.

I have found it on SellMytimeshareNOW.com. The asking price was $11,500 and we negotiated it down to $6,100.

We did consider the place(Aruba), we like it a lot. The price of the airline tickets is always a part of vacation and we see ourselves going to Aruba either way (time share or not ) every year for the next 10/12 years.


----------



## sbrest01 (Dec 14, 2010)

I saw the listing on 

http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=b4cd37be-7d75-4adc-b72d-275574c0489c

for $5,000. ID# 77079

However I got confused a bit with the fixed week: 28
Fixed (Every Year) wk: 28 / 2011 Saturday To Saturday White/Yellow/Gold


I thought it was a fixed week and not a floating week Gold Season(up to week 50).

I will try to contact the member to clear it up.


----------



## IngridN (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't worry about ROFR...Marriott won't exercise it. I recently bought a gold OF and thought Marriott would grab it for sure because of the price and the fact that OFs are sold out. It did take the full 30 days or so to hear back from them though.

Ingrid


----------



## SpikeMauler (Dec 14, 2010)

sbrest01 said:


> I have checked the e-bay. There is not much history in the completed listings.
> 
> There is one current auction for the same time share(2BR Marriott's Aruba Surf Club TIMESHARE - Gold Season) : listing id 150530343297.
> The current bid is $6,635.00 and it has 22d 08h more to go.
> ...



Ok,good. Seems like you did some homework. That ebay listing at $6,635 is an Ocean front view. You want to compare garden view completed listings or keep an eye out for garden view auctions and see where the bidding goes.


----------



## sbrest01 (Dec 14, 2010)

Can anyone explain how does the time share transfer process working with Marriott.

I see two ways:
1.  Use www.chicagotitletimeshare.com to pay 	$495.00( escrow closing service fee for properties located outside of the United States, no title insurance option available). Let them handle everything including escrow.


2.  Try to use http://www.timetraveltraders.com/ . I'm not sure if they handle properties located outside of US. I will contact them. They don't handle escrow.
How does the seller and the buyer exchange the payments for the timeshare in a safe way and when ?

Who contacts Marriott for the letter of the First Refusal: seller or Chicago Title  ?

Thank you for help!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Dec 14, 2010)

sbrest01 said:


> I saw the listing on
> 
> http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplac...tingGUID=b4cd37be-7d75-4adc-b72d-275574c0489c
> 
> ...



Yeah, I just noticed it's listed as a fixed week. I thought the Surf Club weeks were floating only(except some holidays). I'd contact the seller to make sure.


----------



## josh1231 (Dec 14, 2010)

sbrest01 said:


> I have checked the e-bay. There is not much history in the completed listings.
> 
> There is one current auction for the same time share(2BR Marriott's Aruba Surf Club TIMESHARE - Gold Season) : listing id 150530343297.
> The current bid is $6,635.00 and it has 22d 08h more to go.
> ...



There was a gold for $6200, and one for over $7k on completed listings.

With this in mind, I think your price is pretty good, though I wouldn't buy it because you thought it was a once in a lifetime deal as I think you could probably get that price again if you looked. 

But if I wanted (actually I do want, just can't afford) an Aruba Surf Club week, I'd take it at that price.


----------



## sbrest01 (Dec 14, 2010)

The one for $6,200 was in Marriott Ocean Club and not a Surf Club, listing 270668062572. ( There is a big difference in maintaince and some roof issues in the Ocean Club also it doesn't cover week 50). 

The biggest difference for us is that Surf Club has a lazy river.

I know it's silly but our children love it so much that they would drive us crazy if they were next door and couldn't use the lazy river.

The one of $7,997 (listing 110615869276) is for Marriott Surf Club. It's an Ocean View and should cost more than Garden View that we are looking into buying.

However I agree it's not once in a lifetime deal and we should do better especially considering that there is one here on TUG listings for $5,000.


----------



## dan_hoog (Dec 14, 2010)

A couple quick thoughts:

I assume you are certain that gold season works for you and will for the foreseeable future.  It would be a lot easier to get gold if you own platinum than the opposite.

Separately, this is a good market to shop.  Unless you really don't care about the view, I'd hold out for at least an Ocean View, even if you pay a little more.  If you ever rent the unit out, it will rent much more quickly.  I've watched rentals for Aruba on redweek for some time - Garden views seem slow to get rented out.  I'd recommend looking at least for an ocean view, but that is just my 2 cents.

It does seem like a decent price, a long way from 23,000, and you plan to use it most of the time.  I don't know how much more a higher view might cost.

p.s., we own there and love the resort.  We use it about 2/3 of the time.


----------



## sbrest01 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, we are sure that the Gold Season will work for us. However we are only interested in last 3 weeks of the Gold Season( Weeks 50,49,48 ). Week 47 is a Thanksgiving week if I'm correct.
We will try to book two out of these weeks ( Weeks 50,49,48 ) to split the unit as soon as they become available (12 months in advance).

We don't care about the view that much but we will try to ask for the floor above 4th in the gardenview building on the right. There is ocean view from the balcony there.

As far as renting we realize that the gardenview may be harder to rent out but we mostly will try to use it and if we can't under some special circumstances it should at least cover the maintaince if the week is good.


----------



## dan_hoog (Dec 14, 2010)

This is a beautiful resort, IMO.  Aruba has more appeal in gold season than many resorts, again IMO.  Buying a resort resale that you plan to use and are prepared to travel to most years is a good plan.  Plus, aruba units should rent if needed and I presume gold weeks trade easily for comparable time/resorts elsewhere.

Good luck whatever you decide.  I only posed questions to help you in the consideration process and help you avoid mistakes I've made.  Though, if you have any hesitation, pass and keep looking.  Another deal will always come along.

All the Best,
Dan


----------



## josh1231 (Dec 14, 2010)

You're right, I can't believe I didn't see that. 



sbrest01 said:


> The one for $6,200 was in Marriott Ocean Club and not a Surf Club, listing 270668062572. ( There is a big difference in maintaince and some roof issues in the Ocean Club also it doesn't cover week 50).
> 
> The biggest difference for us is that Surf Club has a lazy river.
> 
> ...


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 15, 2010)

sbrest01 said:


> Yes, we are sure that the Gold Season will work for us. However we are only interested in last 3 weeks of the Gold Season( Weeks 50,49,48 ). Week 47 is a Thanksgiving week if I'm correct.
> We will try to book two out of these weeks ( Weeks 50,49,48 ) to split the unit as soon as they become available (12 months in advance).





Are you sure week 50 is Gold?  It is Platinum at the Aruba Ocean Club.  I own 3 platinum weeks there and I always book weeks 50, 51 and 52.


----------



## m61376 (Dec 15, 2010)

To address the question above first- Gold at the SC continues through week 50.

For a family with young children especially, I would recommend the SC; we have adult children and I still prefer it, but that's another matter. I do think the Lazy River has a huge appeal for kids of all ages (including some adult ones like me ). Aruba is in very high demand year round because of its consistent weather, so Gold weeks trade very well. With young kids I would certainly recommend Gold unless you were buying a holiday week, since once the kids are older you will probably want to go over the summer (school vacations). In fact, when we bought a second week, we bought a 3BR Gold for exactly that reason, since hopefully a few years down the road there will be grandkids on the horizon (I say this as I am busily planning a wedding 
:whoopie.

I have kept close tabs in the prices except for the last 2 months when I have been busy elsewhere. 6K is a really good price. It seems that there were a few other really low ones recently from what people have posted, but this is definitely amongst the lowest. Of course, check out that 5K listing on Tug, but SC weeks, except for a few holiday weeks, are all floating, so sometimes owners misrepresent, either intentionally or accidentally, what they own. Also keep in mind that some of the aberrant prices that you may see may never have panned out. I know of a few Ebay auctions that had great prices for the SC that weren't as represented.

You are right that the GV rooms in the Spyglass building do have some nice ocean views. That said, if I was buying to use (which I do) I would consider whether or not the OV was really important to you and, if so, might consider holding out for one. Would it be worth another $100 or so a year to book an OV room? If so, then you definitely should buy OV or OS.

One last quick comment- you are right about rentals imho. Of course, I have no clue what the future will bring. But Marriott still rents the Aruba nights for one of the highest amounts in their system (with many weeks (?most) renting for higher than Maui weeks even. Gold Aruba weeks rent on Marriott.com more than Platinum HH weeks. Marriott itself used to offer 4K to owners when they had the Marriott rental system for a week 50. I am guessing that, once the economy recovers, Aruba weeks will again demand a higher rental rate and, while no one knows if they will skyrocket to previous levels, I don't think you'll see the bargain rentals there in five years that you see now. I know others will disagree, but that's my take on things based on what I've seen. I, too, love Aruba, and I think buying there for someone who loves going there is a sound decision, especially at these prices.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Dec 15, 2010)

sbrest01 said:


> However I agree it's not once in a lifetime deal and we should do better especially considering that there is one here on TUG listings for $5,000.



I noticed that $5,000 GV TUG listing is gone now. Anyone here buy it?


----------



## Fsav45 (Mar 3, 2015)

*[deleted]*

[Advertising/soliciting are not permitted in the TUG discussion forums, and you are replying to a post that is *5 years old.*]


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would stay away from Garden View.  Hold out for Oceanside (first) or Oceanview (second).  IMO Oceanfront is not needed (the long walk to the elevator will add up over the years).

Also keep in mind, even some of the Oceanside floors have obstructed views because of the growing palm trees.

You mentioned splitting for a couple of years.  With a Gold Oceanside and an Interval membership, you will be able to split and trade right back into a 2 Bedrooom, with both your 1 Bedroom and Lockoff, at the Surf Club with the proper planning.  

As others have said, don't feel pressure to lock something down right away to save a grand or two.  Get what you want, when you want it - you have time.


----------



## Lee55 (Mar 4, 2015)

sbrest01 said:


> I have checked the e-bay. There is not much history in the completed listings.
> 
> There is one current auction for the same time share(2BR Marriott's Aruba Surf Club TIMESHARE - Gold Season) : listing id 150530343297.
> The current bid is $6,635.00 and it has 22d 08h more to go.
> ...



[Advertising deleted]


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 4, 2015)

Wally3433 and Lee55, settle down. This inquiry was over 4 years ago. 

This gives me an idea. I wonder if there could be an alert or something when responding to a post that is x old. Maybe not all that follows with threads getting legitimately revived but perhaps the first one. People like Fsav45 will google then pick a search hit and post an ad without noticing how old the thread is.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 4, 2015)

Saintsfan - settle down.

This post was informative to me and interesting, so I chose to respond.

I disagree with your trying to control this forum to suit your viewing requirements.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2015)

Please note that it was actually Fsav45, a newbie, who brought the thread out of mothballs with a post that has been deleted.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2015)

Please note that it was actually post #20 that brought this thread out of mothballs with a commercial post that has been deleted.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 4, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> Saintsfan - settle down.
> 
> This post was informative to me and interesting, so I chose to respond.
> 
> I disagree with your trying to control this forum to suit your viewing requirements.



Are you seriously trying to say that you knew the post was from a half decade ago? You were giving advice to a guy that needed it in December 2010, not March 2015. It might be an interesting read, but....

I was being sarcastic to you and the other legitimate poster. My suggestion on some kind of notice was more for the guy that revived the thread with an ad. 

People accidentally jump in old threads all the time without realizing how old they were. Then once it's revived it's easy for others to jump in too since the most recent post isn't that old anymore.

Not trying to control the forum.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 4, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Are you seriously trying to say that you knew the post was from a half decade ago? You were giving advice to a guy that needed it in December 2010, not March 2015. It might be an interesting read, but....
> 
> I was being sarcastic to you and the other legitimate poster. My suggestion on some kind of notice was more for the guy that revived the thread with an ad.
> 
> ...






Well said....




.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that it was actually post #20 that brought this thread out of mothballs with a commercial post that has been deleted.



Could you not have just deleted post #20 all together instead of just editing it? That would have made the old thread fall back in line where it came from. By only editing the post, it kept it in the forefront to confuse others.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Could you not have just deleted post #20 all together instead of just editing it? That would have made the old thread fall back in line where it came from. By only editing the post, it kept it in the forefront to confuse others.



Yes - but I feel it's more helpful to let the poster, and others, know why the post was deleted.

At the same time, I labeled the thread "2010," but I know that sometimes people over-look that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> It wouldn't have made a difference, because others had already responded to post #20.



I checked that. Based on my observatio:.


Post #20 was posted: March 3, 2015, 10:17 PM
You edited Post 20 at: Last edited by DeniseM; March 3, 2015 at 10:33 PM.
Wally 3433 posted in response: March 3, 2015, 11:18 PM

Had post #20 been deleted at 10:33 PM, Wally probably never would have responded. Perhaps there were direct responses to Post #20 that were wiped out all together?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 4, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I checked that. Based on my observatio:.
> 
> 
> Post #20 was posted: March 3, 2015, 10:17 PM
> ...



You are correct, and I edited my response while you were typing - sorry for the incorrect info.


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 4, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> I would stay away from Garden View.  Hold out for Oceanside (first) or Oceanview (second).  IMO Oceanfront is not needed (the long walk to the elevator will add up over the years).
> 
> Also keep in mind, even some of the Oceanside floors have obstructed views because of the growing palm trees.
> 
> ...



Wally, can you teach me your trick? How call you trade a one bedroom or studio right back into SC to get a 2 bedroom?  Sounds like magic. I have never been able to trade up through II only trade down (not by choice obviously). Thank you in advance for showing me how to do it the right way.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 4, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> Wally, can you teach me your trick? How call you trade a one bedroom or studio right back into SC to get a 2 bedroom?  Sounds like magic. I have never been able to trade up through II only trade down (not by choice obviously). Thank you in advance for showing me how to do it the right way.



I see in your signature that you have "ASC".  I am assuming that you own the Aruba Surf Club.  Magic is not involved - this is what I do:

One week = three weeks (and possibly four) formula:
Split week with MVC.
Deposit One Bedroom with II.
Get Accommodation Certificate from II.
Exchange One Bedroom for 2 Bedroom on II.
Deposit Lockoff
(Get another AC - this is not always available but was available to me this year)
Exchange lockoff for 2 Bedroom on II.
Use 1 Bedroom AC (we use this on either the Ocean Club or Barony)
Use Lockoff AC where ever I can, if I have time.

I have done this every year, since the SC opened and it has always worked.

I just checked, and my 1 Bedroom ASC is showing 2 Bedroom availability for two different weeks on Interval right now.

Last year, I traded my 1 Bedroom into a 2 Bedroom at St. Kitts, and then later upgraded that to a 3 Bedroom by purchasing the ePlus - which is also a nice option.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 4, 2015)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Are you seriously trying to say that you knew the post was from a half decade ago? You were giving advice to a guy that needed it in December 2010, not March 2015. It might be an interesting read, but. ...


It doesn't matter.  It's my post.  I can post or reply to whatever interests me.



Saintsfanfl said:


> I was being sarcastic to you and the other legitimate poster. My suggestion on some kind of notice was more for the guy that revived the thread with an ad. ...


Sarcasm has limits, especially when typed.



Saintsfanfl said:


> People accidentally jump in old threads all the time without realizing how old they were. Then once it's revived it's easy for others to jump in too since the most recent post isn't that old anymore. ...


And so what is wrong with this?  Why are you so concerned about posts, that, in your opinion, are accidental.  If this displeases you - don't read them.



Saintsfanfl said:


> Not trying to control the forum.


Yes you are - it's exactly what you tried to do, unsuccessfully I might add.  If there is a post on the forum, it can be replied upon - that's the rule, and it doesn't need to be changed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> Wally, can you teach me your trick? How call you trade a one bedroom or studio right back into SC to get a 2 bedroom?  Sounds like magic. I have never been able to trade up through II only trade down (not by choice obviously). Thank you in advance for showing me how to do it the right way.



It takes persistence and patience. Checking II regularly, often several times a day. It may also require confirming an exchange to guaranty your dates and then doing a retrade if something new and better comes up.

I have never once traded down in unit size through II.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 4, 2015)

On TUG it's possible for old threads to be revived and when that happens it's not always apparent at first glance, so sometimes replies are made to the posts which revive the threads.

The mods try to note these threads as they see them by bracketing the year of the first post, as was done to this thread.  Depending on the content the old threads may also be locked but it's not necessary.  You can also report such threads and they'll be noted as the mods respond to the reports.

The idea of an automatic "alarm" to the poster who is reviving an old thread, as suggested by Saintsfanfl, isn't a bad one but I have no idea if the BBS supports such a thing.  Saints, you can post the suggestion in the About TUG BBS forum for Brian's and Doug's review - include a link to this thread as an example.

And with that, we're done here with the bickering about how/why old threads are revived.


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 4, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> I see in your signature that you have "ASC".  I am assuming that you own the Aruba Surf Club.  Magic is not involved - this is what I do:
> 
> One week = three weeks (and possibly four) formula:
> Split week with MVC.
> ...



So when you exchange with II using your one bedroom or lockoff, do you call and ask for a 2 bedroom at ASC? I just went online and using my DC points I don't see anything available in Surf Club. It doesn't even come up for me. Does it have to be a deposited week?


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 4, 2015)

I did see the bracketed 2010 in the thread title. But it didn't matter to me it was an old thread because the topic is of interest to me since I am thinking to buy another week at Aruba Surf Club. Sometimes old threads can be just as useful and educational. I didn't know the historical prices and this old thread provides me a glimps into where the market was back then versus now and presents possible trajectory into the future.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> So when you exchange with II using your one bedroom or lockoff, do you call and ask for a 2 bedroom at ASC? I just went online and using my DC points I don't see anything available in Surf Club. It doesn't even come up for me. Does it have to be a deposited week?



You won't find any Marriott's with DC points, because you can't use DC points to book other Marriott's in II. They are blocked. DC points in II are used to trade outside the Marriott system. If you are using DC points to trade in to Marriott's, you use Marriott's Destinations Club program directly through Marriott.

You need to search with a week. It can either be a deposit or a dummy exchange search. I have used a Grande Vista studio to score a 2BR in May at the Surf Club. We had initially traded in to a studio and then saw a 2BR pop up for our same dates and did the retrade. I think I did the retrade in January or February. Being in DC makes this easier since there is no additional exchange fee since those are covered by the DC annual fee.


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 4, 2015)

*WOW*



dioxide45 said:


> You won't find any Marriott's with DC points, because you can't use DC points to book other Marriott's in II. They are blocked. DC points in II are used to trade outside the Marriott system. If you are using DC points to trade in to Marriott's, you use Marriott's Destinations Club program directly through Marriott.
> 
> You need to search with a week. It can either be a deposit or a dummy exchange search. I have used a Grande Vista studio to score a 2BR in May at the Surf Club. We had initially traded in to a studio and then saw a 2BR pop up for our same dates and did the retrade. I think I did the retrade in January or February. Being in DC makes this easier since there is no additional exchange fee since those are covered by the DC annual fee.



That is just amazing. How to do a dummy exchange search? When I asked II they told me I had to deposit a week first. But I didn't want to do that as I had never gotten a good trade before.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> That is just amazing. How to do a dummy exchange search? When I asked II they told me I had to deposit a week first. But I didn't want to do that as I had never gotten a good trade before.



I do everything online. I don't call II. To do a dummy exchange, you go to your My Units in II and click the Vacation Exchange button associated with the week you want to search with. You then enter a confirmation number (8 digits starting with 8 or 9) and click Continue. Then you enter the resort codes and dates and Search.

These upgrade in unit sizes require flexibility. You may need to be flexible based on checkin day and time of year. Prime season is not something you will be able to do often if at all. If you need to travel in prime season, DC points is usually easiest.


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 4, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> You won't find any Marriott's with DC points, because you can't use DC points to book other Marriott's in II. They are blocked. DC points in II are used to trade outside the Marriott system. If you are using DC points to trade in to Marriott's, you use Marriott's Destinations Club program directly through Marriott.
> 
> You need to search with a week. It can either be a deposit or a dummy exchange search. I have used a Grande Vista studio to score a 2BR in May at the Surf Club. We had initially traded in to a studio and then saw a 2BR pop up for our same dates and did the retrade. I think I did the retrade in January or February. Being in DC makes this easier since there is no additional exchange fee since those are covered by the DC annual fee.



Also I have used some of my DC points and booked a week in Barony over Labor Day week and in Aruba SC the week before Christmas, both through Marriott. Can I deposit those weeks in II for exchange?


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 4, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> Also I have used some of my DC points and booked a week in Barony over Labor Day week and in Aruba SC the week before Christmas, both through Marriott. Can I deposit those weeks in II for exchange?



YOu can, but it isn't easy. I think you have to have an ongoing search with those DC points and if the search is not going to be fulfilled and the points are going to expire, they can be deposited in II for an exchange credit. I don't think you can outright deposit DC points in II. All DC point searches in II are request first.

Also, you can't use this upgrade trick with DC points. DC points utilize a set grid to determine how many points it takes to book a certain room size during a certain time of year. The bigger the unit you want, the more points. The higher demand the time of year, the more points. To do the unit size uptrade, you need to be working in weeks.


----------



## TEA CIE (Mar 4, 2015)

*Ce la vie*



dioxide45 said:


> YOu can, but it isn't easy. I think you have to have an ongoing search with those DC points and if the search is not going to be fulfilled and the points are going to expire, they can be deposited in II for an exchange credit. I don't think you can outright deposit DC points in II. All DC point searches in II are request first.
> 
> Also, you can't use this upgrade trick with DC points. DC points utilize a set grid to determine how many points it takes to book a certain room size during a certain time of year. The bigger the unit you want, the more points. The higher demand the time of year, the more points. To do the unit size uptrade, you need to be working in weeks.



Wish I knew!! I have weeks that I always turn into DC points to exchange within Marriott. So most likely I won't be able to try this magic trick without first using the points to rebook a week at my home resort to do the II exchange. Oh well live and learn.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 5, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> Wish I knew!! I have weeks that I always turn into DC points to exchange within Marriott. So most likely I won't be able to try this magic trick without first using the points to rebook a week at my home resort to do the II exchange. Oh well live and learn.



You can't even do that. You need to use a fresh week. Once you turn the week in to points, you have to use points. You can't subsequently deposit a week that you reserved with points in to II.


----------



## Wally3433 (Mar 5, 2015)

TEA CIE said:


> Wish I knew!! I have weeks that I always turn into DC points to exchange within Marriott. So most likely I won't be able to try this magic trick without first using the points to rebook a week at my home resort to do the II exchange. Oh well live and learn.



Tea - I am not a DC points person, I only deal with my little one week at the Surf Club.  That's why I split/deposit/trade every year - to turn it into the most I can.

Since I am not in DC, I had not realized the restrictions Dioxide brings up.  I have no plans on converting to DC and this new info (to me) makes me further wonder why someone would NOT continue doing what I do.

Maybe you should take one of your weeks, keep it and try to do some II trading and see if this can work for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 5, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> ... And with that, we're done here with the bickering ...



[10-characters]


----------

